# Adiviná donde está... (XVII)



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

cerca de Tres Cruces, no?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^

Correcto, Troesma.

¿Le dije que se murió mi perra?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

fuera de los bulevares?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ahhhhh !!! me parece... entre 8 de octubre bvar artigas y garibaldi? Ohhhhhh, recién lo leo... que penaaa. me imagino cómo debe estar... que cosa mas jodida... cuántos años tenía la socia?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Fuera de los Bvares y dentro del rango de calles que maneja, Troesma.

11 años tenía la bicha


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

calle urquiza?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No es Urquiza, Cacho.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Chiquita... esos amigos no se olvidan nunca.
Juan ramón gómez esquina Berro y la de más afuera?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^

Correcto Troesma.

Avanti...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

en esa zona solía caminar mientras hacía tiempo por el inglés de mi hija... por eso lo recordaba... ya subo ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

grande troesma...bueno, mañana sigo, me voy a tomar el querido tren Mitre ramal Tigre.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

que dios me perdone...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

vuelva Cachi !!! ta mañana !!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A la pelota, no sabía que ahora el Boliche era internacional, Troesma.

Ta mañana Don Cachote, que descanse.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Bueno...mientrtas espero tren puedo bichar algo. Parque rivera troesma?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

noooo, no vió que el Pablito tá de vivo tá ... digaló 28, digaló !!! tenga la hombría de bien antes que pase el tren !!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Jajaja siempre haciendo papelones en este juego che!!! Ya estoy en viaje disfrutando del calor humano por que en este vagon funciona a medias el aire acondicionado. Toy por Nunez asi que en cinco estare en olivos. Ahora si los dejo hasta manana. Abrazos.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jejejeje... bueno es en la avenida Tamandaré esquina Andrade en Livramento.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

jejej... tiene algo donPablínez ??? vió que yo pedí perdón cuando la subí ... lo que pasa es que Decó me puede ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^

Jejeje... no se preocupe que yo pensé más de una vez en publicarlo.

Nada de nada Don Troesma, ¿le quedó algo a Ud?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Guenasssss



Como andan ?



Puede ser por Rivera Troesma ?

MIentras espero me tomo una cerveza


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Don Nandini, que gusto verlo por acá, le dejo para que Ud elija:













Fuente: http://es.globedia.com/cerveza-negra-hierro-rubia




¿Tiene algo para ir adivinando?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Fer !!! lo sacó pablito, es por Rivwera como usted dice... o cerca... mas bien en Livramento... le queda algún matertial?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Troesma, me parece que nos quedamos nosotros a aguantar el mostrador...

¿Vichó lo de la Copa Latinscrapers?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1501572


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

a veeer ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^

Buenísimo Troesma, no se me había ocurrido lo de las Iglesias de Don Dieste...

Después capaz que le pido si puede arrimar alguna foto


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

digo yo , cualquier cosa encantadísimo.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

De lujo Troesma.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Gracias Pablin 
Me tomo la blanca...:cheers:

Lo de Rivera lo dije porque estaba perdido en otra pagina:nuts:

Nos vemos en la vuelta...Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Guenasss


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Buen dia troesma. Hoy caigo tempranito al boliche, ya que lo vino a abrir.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

bueno..tiro algo como por si se pasa alguien ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Guenass... Don Cachini, ¿será por La Teja?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Todo bien pablito  como anda ud?

No, no es por la Teja.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bien Cachote 

¿Será por Malvín Norte?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

mmmmmmmm si si...fui muy obvio...a ver , donde puede ser mas precisamente?


----------



## charruchi (Aug 5, 2011)

holasss, ese parece el centro de distribución de Ta-Ta, en Veracierto, no?....


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

nop...no es por veracierto ni es ta-ta.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Al N o S de Cno Carrasco?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

sur de Camino Carrasco...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

todo bien...,medio doblado de pintar mi depto duarante estos cuatro dias...mientras todos paseaban, yo solo miraba rodillos ir y venir.:lol:

pero quedo lindo..

me imagino troesma y pablini, le han dado a "la pata" sin dudas


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A la pelota, lo hicieron trabajar Don Cachini, y bue, cosas que pasan...

Sí, algo anduvimos por ahí... veremos que acertijo trae el Troesma.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

¿Dónde está el troesma?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Peeeeroooo, cómo no !!! dulce de leche o crema? all'a no consigue, no? ya estoy trabajando el acertijo ..


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

bue... del arcón de los recuerdos, ni me acordaba de éstas...
Don Cachi.. pintar cansa... pero cómo luce, no? Bastante facilita ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sí... más fácil que la tabla del 1 :lol:

¿Montevideo?, Troesma.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenasssssssssssssssssss... solo me paso para que no piensen que no se donde queda el boliche, jejeje... pero les cuento que ando cortisimo (como de estatura pero...) de tiempo para quedarme a jugar, ya algunos sabrán de mi cambio laboral y eso me está insumiendo bastante del tiempo libre que tenía antes.

Saludos a todos y les dejo la picadita de "Año Nuevo" 





























.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

crema Troesma!!! aca se ven pocas y no tan buenas. Ahhh siempre recuerdo una panaderia que hacia bizcochos "mini" alla por Av Bolivia y San Marino...paso obligatorio antes de ir a tomar mate a Punta Gorda...no se si seguirá existiendo, hace tiempo que no paso por ahí. 
La verdad quedo precioso pintadito a nuevo, totalmente de acuerdo.

Lavalleja?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

la pelota !!!! montevideo no es correcto lavalleja no es correcto...!!!! y si... las de crema son las mejores, unas que son muy buenas desde hace muchos años son las de La Alhambra en Tristán Narvaja entre Mercedes y Uruguay


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

es Canelones troesma


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No Don Cachi, tampoco Canelones... pero por ahí vamos ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Una ayudita... terrible picadita! me mandé toda la muzza ...


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

¿Anduvimos al norte del Río Negro en turismo?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

nooooooooooooooooo , para nada !!!


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Al sur del Río Negro y al oeste de Montevideo... ¿Colonia?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es sur ... pero no es oeste, Nico.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

¿Treinta y Tres? ¿Florida?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Maldonado!!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ajá ! Florida es correcto ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Maldonado, San Carlos, Aiguá ? Ta interesante Don Cachi, cómo no ! tiene alguna ampliación como pa degustar?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

pronto la ampliacion...pero jueguesela por una de las tres que mencionó!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

esta es una casa vecina...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

aca tiene otra mejor..




creditos: Photos by charlybrandi , panoramio.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Yo tengo una foto para subir hace días 

¿Rocha (Depto)?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

^^^^^^



CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> pero jueguesela por una de las tres que mencionó!!



fijate que es una de las tres que tiró el troesma.

arriesga que en 15 me voy :lol:

sabes el abecedario?


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

¿Aiguá?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Seeee! Seguis vos nico. Yo digo hasta maÑana!


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Yo estoy en clase y no debería estar paveando acá a esta hora. Mañana de mañana tendrán mi foto acertijo.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Buen día a todos!! Les dejo este especial de semana de turismo que saqué el sábado. Hay algún detalle en la foto que delata la ubicación:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

punta ballena?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Esas papas sólo se dan en un lugar de la república... cómo le va el Jameson frizado? queda petacular ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Canelones, Maldonado o Rocha..... hmmm... Canelones?


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Ajjjjjj... yo no vacaciono en Canelones. 
Maldonado es correcto. Punto agreste, mas no Punta Ballena.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

José Ignacio tonces...


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Tampoco, look closer!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

no quise caer en la obviedad de que estuviste por tus pagos de punta negra, pasando piriapolis.

es ahi ?


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Es en mis pagos, pero no quedan en PN.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Punta Colorada...me equivoque.

y por la ubicacion del sol...la playa mansa de PC esta al fondo.

lindo vaso che! adentro que habia Mac Pay? :lol:

si venis pa bs as te enloqueces con el precio de los whiskys!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Taba pensando eso ismo del vaso! , lindo, eh? me parece que viene en las promociones del freeshop ... que quiere que le diga,, pa mi que le pegó y don Nico se peló ...si quiere vaya tirando algo pa despuntar el vicio ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

dentro ... enseguida ampliaremos ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jejejeje... no sé que lo motivó a ir por ahí, la pizzeria o la sub-estación...

¿Aguada, Troesma?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Aguada es correcto, lo tiene... pablito? jeje


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No estoy seguro, ¿pero puede ser Vilardebó esquina Millán?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mnnnno ... bastante lejos de alli ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Será más para el lado del Palacio Legislativo, Troesma?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

si, a la altura de libertador, por ahi ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Será Hnos Damasceno y Yaguarón?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Siiii, correctísimno, su turno . o la seguimos mañana si le parece ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:banana: :banana: :banana:

¿Le parece si la continuamos mañana?, ¿Ud cierra?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Cierro, cierro ... dejo todo pronto para cuando abra cachirulo mañana ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Lujo Troesma, dejo todo ordenado, sí.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bueno todo pronto, en un rato cae Cachirulo o Nico ...


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Buenos dias!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Opaaa Nico, qué tal? denos unos días y ya le vamos a aflojar a la Paulmanía... por hoy en la rockola sonará todavía Sir Paul. Mire, le pongo una que me gusta muchísimo.





Mrs Vanderbilt o como ser moderno luego de 40 años . Tendrá algún acertijo para los parroquianos ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

buenos dias...acá cómo bien han dicho, nos caemos tempranito pa ver como anda el asunto...como esta mvd? Paul-revolucionado?

Nico, troesma..no tienen nada como pa ir adivinando un poco?


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Yo dejo una









welcomeuruguay.com


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Interesantísima ... gran acertijo !!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

palacio legislativo?


:lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

buenas buenas!! como puede ser que hayan dejado el boliche "abandondao"???


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tiene razón Cachi !!! una verguenza !!! yo levanto las cortinas y usté si quiere vaya prendiendo la cafetera ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

dele troesma...la muchachada anda dispersa...

cortadito, lagrima, capuchino, expreso?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

va una facil...


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

¿Cabildo?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

nop...no es..

sumese Nico..cafecito? o algo mas fuerte?


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Tom collins
¿Montevideo?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Opaa que rico!...monrevideo si, correcto.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

¿Museo Histórico Nacional?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

no Nico...no es ese, ni tampoco es museo.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

¿Oficina o centro educativo?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

ninguno de los dos...


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

¿Hotel?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

jajajaj..tampoco...

donde anda el resto de la muchachada?


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

No están. Parece que solo somos tú y yo.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Bueno, ojo Cacho que Nico se puso mimoso :lol::lol:



.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Ahhhhhh. Que ternura.! Que rico vino y que calido hogar!
Ufa tato! Ustedes no vinieron antes, ahora que Nico me propone
Algo interesante los quiero lejos che!
Pd Nico, no tenes una colchita para taparme,? es que el finde se viene frio y solo seremos nosotros.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ :lol::lol:


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol:

que pasa que no arriesga tatito...la sabe?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Guenasss, vió que era cuestión que usté se animara con algo? no nos ibamos a ir el finde sin charlar un rato !


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

ahhh...ustedes solo querian saber "hasta donde llegabamos" con Nico...:lol:

se viene el frio gente!!!! hay que aprovisionarnos con cosas que entibien el alma...

tanto se habló, que ahora le tengo ganas al Jameson!!! tenia pensado comprar un J&B, pero creo que puedo estirarme unos pesitos mas, no hay casi diferencia.

pd: troesma, ud si que sabe donde es? (no lo digo por nada en particular)


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> que pasa que no arriesga tatito...la sabe?


No no... ni idea Cachengue, tiene pinta de haberlo visto pero estoy en blanco.


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nooo, ni idea, solamente me parece un museo ... dale al Jameson ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

voy a ampliar...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

por solo un detalle...ya se los dejo regalado!!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Uhhhh, si habré pasado tiempo por ahi ... en fin, otros momentos ... el Vilardebó ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

jajaja.correcto troesma!!! tiene algo por ahi?? suba nomas!!!
ta lindo alla no?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

jeje, ya busco ... no los dejaré colgados hoy viernes, pero con la condicion que Tatito aparezca ... ese patio está muy arreglado, tuve que hacer unas fotos para un cliente dentro de ese patio ... es díficil no salir pensando en la naturaleza humana luego de dos horas allí ... me puse filosófico, mejor nos clavamos una muzzas en El Cuartito o Guerrin, que le parece?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> pero con la condicion que Tatito aparezca ...


Estemm... usted sabe que a la gente de la _organización_ no se nos condiciona. Le doy unos minutos para que replantée la idea...













:lol::lol:

Yo desde que dejaron un acertijo mío perdido y sin adivinar en la última página del adivina pasada, no juego más con ustedes... manejensé :cheers:





.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

pahhh mas bien!! todavia no he probado la de guerrin!!!

me imagino, hay que ser muy frio como para no salir afectado de un lugar asi.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

uuuhhh palo!!! balacera!!! bazookeada!!!


deberiamos seguir con la de tatito no?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ahhhh siiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!! mmire ... le digo más ... para mí aquel excelente acertijo ha sido el mejor que se nos ha planteado en todos estos años ... fijesé Cachirulo, la justeza de la toma, la inteligencia que se adivina en el encuadre, lo excelso del manejo del color ... brillante, colosal !!! pa´mi que es ...ehhh.... el aeropuerto de carrasco o la curtiembre Salud y Gloria de Maroñas, puede ser Tatito querido?? :angel:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ :lol::lol:

No no... esperen que les traigo de nuevo la foto.



.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Don Tatito, que sabíamos de ella ...? centro cordón ?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

No sabíamos gran cosa, creo que nunca se dijo nada sobre ella.

Pero eso que dice es bastante correcto...


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

es que urgente se vca a necesitar una ampliacion... asi estamos en el horno Tatín ... Centro?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

edificio o casa particular?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Centro es correcto... edificio de viviendas particulares con PB comercial.


.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

La amplación que tengo devela el edificio entero... jejeje. 

Les hice un recorte a ver si estos nuevos elementos los ayudan, perdonen el tamaño.











.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mil disculpas a todos! no pude postear antes, es cerca de Masini... unas pocas cuadritas, allí les dejo la ampliación, una obra preciosa realmente. No es Bvar España tampoco Cachi ... de masini para el otro lado ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Por Pereira o Barreiro?, Troesma


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Y ... Barreiro es correcto ... ese facón cuando sale, sale cortando ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^

Jejejeje... hmmm ¿esquina Chucarro?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

ejejeje ... correcto... tire la estocada con toda la data ... :lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Pah Troesma, la verdad que fue todo de pura suerte :nuts:, ni idea que edificio es...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hagamé el favooorrrr !!! en serio?? jeje, pensé que lo tenía, pero bué revise sus datos de la zona y los que le fui dando y listo el pollo , ya está le diría ... :lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Se lo juro Troesma, voy a revisar de todos modos...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Quiere que le diga don Pablínez ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sí Don Troesma, porque la verdá que no logro atar los cabos...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

suban..ojeo en el tren si pablito puso algo

si no sera hasta mañana de mi parte


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Le dejo para que vaya ojeando Don Cachi...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es el Edificio Pocitos de Pintos Risso, y ese mural tal como era costumbre en PR , realza el pallier, es obra de Guillermo Botero, 1953. Se acuerdan del acertijo sito en Convención entre Uruguay y Mercedes, era dos caritas iguales a la luna que forma parte de este mural, evidentemente era obra de l mismo Botero, porque es muy característica suya me parece. eras dos caritas que estaban en la fachada, bien chicas y alla arriba, a la altura del primer piso. Si bien está adentro se halla bien a la vista del transeúnte, saludos, tendrán algo por ahí ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^

Ah... pero otra vez lo confirmo, cuando Don Walter diseñaba la cosa era distinta. Ahora que lo menciona recuerdo perfectamente su acertijo Troesma.

Bueno arriba de su post dejé el acertijo, ¿que me dice?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Ahhh troesma, me parecia que ya lo habia subido, osea que hay uno muy similar, por eso mi algo me sonaba.. A ver pablito...montevideo? Salto?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Y, vamos aver si es Montevideo, y en ese caso, dentro de los bulevares?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Montevideo y dentro de los Bvares, muchachada.

¿Qué pronóstico tiene para hoy Troesma?, ¿campeonea Hebraica?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Para mí que si ... campeón Hebraica, yo que sé, se supone que Malvín sale con todo y tiene un gran técnico, resultado muy incierto pero soy pesimista. POr el trocén ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Y bueno, veremos a ver que acontece...

No es por el Centro Troesma, pero tampoco es lejos...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Cordón, barrio sur?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¡A la flauta!, que bonito mural constructivista, ¿puede ser?

¿Será Pocitos?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es Pocitos, ahhh vió ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ah me parecía, creo que lo tengo visto.

¿Benito Blanco y Pereira?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

jejej, siii, correcto, además me olvidé que había puesto el del otro dia, en la esquina, es de Lincoln Presno en un edificio de Luis García Pardo. Su turno maestro !


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

jajajaj toesma

bueno..esperamos por pablito entonces..


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Mientras esperamos... quién se sirve??


Caipirinha by menright, on Flickr


(imaginensé que hay 31°C, no el clima de hoy, jejeje)


.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Si es verano, le erraron a la comida. Si es invierno, le erraron a la bebida. Como sea, horrible combinación.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

en el fondo tiene razón ... pero no puede ser taaaan negativo Don Nicooo, el hombre se rompe todo para hacernos sanguche caliente y una caipi y usté me lo defenestra así nomás !!! Tatitoooo, volvéeee , yo te aguanto los trapo te aguantoooo ...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Ta dejá Troésma, tenía una bandeja de los primeros y un par de jarras de lo segundo para sacar de atrás de la barra pero Nico me desanimó... hno:hno:


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nooooooooooo, no se deje ganar por el desánimo !!! como le pasó al hincha de Malvín que dicho sea de paso está desaparecido por acá ... saque saque ... que sabe éste de tragos !!!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

NicoBolso said:


> Si es verano, le erraron a la comida. Si es invierno, le erraron a la bebida. Como sea, horrible combinación.


gataflora!


:lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

traeme tatito una caipi!!!! y hasta con un "sanguche" de milanesa me la bajo!!! :lol:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ :lol::lol:


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Veamos...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ah bueno, la reventó con ésta !!!1 muy buiena, eh ??? Montevideo?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jejejeje y bueno... sí Troesma, Montevideo nomás.

Voy sacando los cafés...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

fuera d elos bulevares pablin?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sacamos unos expressos Pablito ?? fuera de los bulevares?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Marchan 967235487032409834 expressos...

Fuera de los Bvares es correcto...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

santiago vazquez queda cerca pablacha?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ahhh, yo creo que nos dan bien ...
estoy mirando a la estufa ... moza moza, asi voce me mataaa, ay si eu te prendo ay ay si eu te prendo ...
zona oeste de Montevideo?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jejejeje... acá la moza ya está prendida desde hace rato 

Zona W pero no es Santiago Vazquez...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Será por Colon?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Nop Cachote.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Cerro o inmediaciones ? te estás yendo Cachi ? o ya estás en el tren? cuanto te pone hasta tu casa?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

perfecto ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

en 2' me voy...

salgo, camino hasta retiro (13/15min)...(podria tomar el subte y estar en 7')

tengo un tren 1846 (dificil que llegue)
tengo otro 1857 (seguramente tome ese)

tengo otro 1907 (me tomo este si me retraso)

en 22min de viaje en tren estoy en olivos


paso de la arena pablito?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Inmediaciones del Cerro, nop Paso de la Arena.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

La Teja ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

La Teja es correcto Troesma, ¿me tira las calles?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ahhhh, con todo gusto le tiraria si, cómo no !!! dejmé pensar un poquito, al sur de Jose María Ramírez ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^

Carlos María Ramirez, ¿no Troesma?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

jejej,si ... si le digo que había puesto Gonzalo Ramirez y quedé de lo más contento que la había corregido ... jejej


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Buenas! Vine a abrir el boliche...teje una borlas de fraile pa degustar!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Bueno, a comerrrrrrrrrr... las muchachas ya están sirviendo.










.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Habr+a quedado pizza fría ??? guenos días ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Guenasss... bueno, pizza creo que Cachote liquidó lo poco que quedaba Troesma, a la noche sacamos unas 7803254702359823 más 

Sobre Carlos María Ramirez es correcto, faltaría la esquina.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

bueno..no se pongan mal...ya estoy haciendo una pal mediodia...gustan?



CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> bueno...acá dejo una de las mias...logicamente la hago yo, 100%


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A la pelota Cachengue... por lo que se ve estrenaba cuchilla, ¿no?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

me podria mandar unas en el horno de Edu no?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jajajaja.... ta bien, ¿tiene ese mega acertijo que prometió unos post más atrás a mano?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

A ver ... fijesé ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A la flauta, ¿Montevideo Troesma?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

bueno, Montevideo, no ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hmmm... ¿zona sur del país?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

pseee, zona sur, si ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Canelones?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

ehhhh, no ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, uuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhh, ooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh, naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... hay que ver todas laspáginas, estaré controlando ...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1121817


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Perdón Troesma, es que andamos atareados con la Copa Latinscrapers... ¿San José?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ahhh, por favor, atienda tranquilo, yo ando en el llaburo ... no es San José ..


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Lavalleja?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

guenos diasssss, bueno, a laburar con el acerttjo che, que el primero de mayo ya pasó, sintieron che ?


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Ayuí


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Nico, Ayuí no es, sur del Río Negro es lo que sabáimos...


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Sugiero cuadrante suroeste. ¿Colonia (dep)?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

no es ese cuadrante ... sino todo lo contrario, o casi ...


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Treinta y Tres


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nop, le voy a aportar una ampliación, si quiere le corrijo un poco la ubicación, creo que me equivoque un poco, más al centro ...









Ha visto a alguno de los parroquianos en la barra Don Nico ?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> Ha visto a alguno de los parroquianos en la barra Don Nico ?


Sabe que iba a aparecer con unos capuccinos y una bandeja de galletitas de frutos del bosque pero vi por la ventana que estaba Nico, y no quiero que me pase de nuevo aquello de los sandwiches calientes y la caipirinha :lol::lol:


.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

uruguay360 said:


> Ha visto a alguno de los parroquianos en la barra Don Nico ?


Feriado ayer, resaca monstruosa. Están todos durmiendo todavía.

¿Florida?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

¿Durazno?


.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Tatito said:


> una bandeja de galletitas de frutos del bosque


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

^^^^

:lol::lol::lol:

No le haga caso don Tatito, pase por el costado de la barra y me deja las cosas abajo del mostrador, así don Nico no dice nada...
Florida es correcto ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bueno... y ? qué más? es en el departmento de Florida, qué más ???? ando hecho un tigre hoy !!! hno:hno:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Casupá?


.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

uruguay360 said:


> ando hecho un tigre hoy !!!


Voy a omitir acotaciones para no quedarme sin pizza a la pala.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Su omisión es correcta. :lol:

Casupá es tremendamente correcto Tatínez, en la linda plaza del pueblo, un lugar donde viviría sin ningún problema. Su turno mod !


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> Su turno mod !


No diga eso muy suelto de cuerpo que ya sabe que los galones generan malas vibras :lol::lol:

Bueno, ahora subo algo... asi que se nos vá a vivir a Casupá? Y que hacemos con el horno recién estrenado?


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Te lo dejo para que lo pongas en el fondo de tu casa ! esperamos lo suyo !


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

¿Las Acacias?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^ 

Jeje... el humor fino siempre presente.

No señor... 


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Guenass... ¿cómo anda la barra del peine fino?

¿Centro/Cordón, Tatín?

La virgulilla de la `ñ´está pintado :nuts:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenas Pablinez!! Como dice que le anda??

Es cierto, imagino que en algún momento en los 99 años que ha vivido, algo hizo que se desprendiera esa mini pieza y optaron por pintarla para no dejar en vergüenza a la palabra... jejeje

No es Centro ni Cordón...


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

NicoBolso said:


> ¿Las Acacias?



Fino, para qué negarlo ... 

Que quiere que le diga, yo voy pidiendo desde ya una ampliacion , así ta dificil avanzar, Ciudad Vieja? no creo pero asi descartamos ...
Hola Pablito!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Finísimo... 

Bueno, le dejo la ampliación y me voy a almorzar, pero le digo que me quedé sin material ampliatorio, jeje... ta toda la carne en la parrilla.

No es Ciudad Vieja...









.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Barraca Paraná !


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Aguada


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bue, el que te dije se rajó ... ahí voy con esa no quisiera que Cachirulo se nos aburra ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

mmmm como siempre primero tiro una al "boleo"

cerca de av italia troesma?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

que me dice troesma de esto?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1511647


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ya vicho ... no es cerca de Avda Italia Cachi ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

mvd? dentro de los bulevares?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ssisi, Montevideo, dentro de los bulevares.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

por donde andará la barra? andan todos muy ocupedos che!!!

cordon troesma?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No es Cordón, Cachi, me dijo Pablito que en unos minutos está por aquí ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Guenass... ¿cómo anda la barra del peine fino?

Troesma, ese edificio estará por Bvar Artigas...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Y porque no ??? podría ser, sí ...!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

:moods::crazy::madwife::madwife::madwife::scouserd::gaah::gaah: Maldito Facón del Cilindro ...#(/%%=%=$$$==)###...

Muy bieeen Pablitooo


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jajajaja... ¿y yo que culpa tengo que vos pongas los edificios que yo miro?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

jajajaja


avanti pablito...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

me voy a tomar el tren y luego unos mates con la patrona...siga gente!!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ta mañana Don Cachini, que descanse


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

pero... mire que Bvar Artigas es larga... que esquina sería Don Pablitooooo ???? :lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¡Ufa!... la esquina también :lol: :lol: :lol:

No me acuerdo bien, pero creo que es Espinillo.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Oooojjjojojojjojojojojojooooooo !!!! ejem, perdón , se me escapó ! no es ése don Pablito !!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:

Ése fue el que le sacamos juntos y que antes ya habíamos posteado... es del estilo pero no, volvéeeeee Cachiiiii !!! falsa alarmaaaaa !!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pablito, fijesé!! esto era un templo!! una pizzería...









:wave::goodnight


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A la pelota, ¿qué andaba haciendo por los pago capurrenses?

¿Bvar Artigas esquina Uruguayana?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, ahora si ! no era otro que el Bar Upa (que nombre, eh?) esperamos lo suyo entonces.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

guenos díassss a la barra ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

buenas buenas troesma...se toma unos mates?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Aaaaaahh, si, cómo no ! pasemé un amargo... qué yerba usa?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

canarias, paquete verde....


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tomá! se consigue fácil allá no? vendrá don Pablito, usted que dice ?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenas buenas... que cuenta la barra bolichera??

.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

mmmm la tradicional si, tambien la sara...esta siempre me la tengo que proveer yo en mvd....
sigamo esperando a don pablo, a ver si se da una vuelta.
qie hombre ocupado che!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

bueno..toy viendo de pagar una vuelta con lo ganado en la quiniela anoche...pero es temprano todavia don javi!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Bueno, paguesé la vuelta de medialunas... jejeje



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Eso!! traigasé una facturas, no? Mire lo que me regalaron don Cachi, a usté no le digo nada Tatito porque ya lo vió ... muy recomendable, voy a seguir la lista, no tengo ni que decirle !!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Lo vi si... pero no lo he hojeado aún... jeje.

Che, y las medialunas?? jejeje


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

que bueno ese libraco troesma!!!


sirvase mientras...



Medialunas and Vigilantes - Baked por katiemetz, en Flickr

todavia no fue a la meseta en chacarita troesma!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Jejje... está a las órdenes , cuando usted diga se lo alcanzo... cuando usted quiera nomás... hoy mismo, más le digo ... anda por el centro?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Perdsón, éstas no eran solo para mí ... es la que quedó ...
perdone Tatito ...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Gracias Troésma, pero no faltará oportunidad. No ando más por el Centro lamentablemente para los intereses de SSC, ahora me muevo a diario entre las populosas barriadas de Belvedere, Sayago y Peñarol... 


Que ricas que están esas facturas! Me agarro 1255252 y me las traigo para el escritorio al lado de la compu... jejeje


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

troesma..a gusto de quien le habla...la mejor pizza de bs as!!!


Las Cuartetas por Kai Hendry, en Flickr


Best pizza por Kai Hendry, en Flickr


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

usté sabe que yo mi corazoncito lo dejé en Guerrin, pero lo puedo pasar a buscar ... todavía no lo tengo claro ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

disculpe, no le entendi...que va a pasar a buscar? que no tiene claro?


que pinta tiene esto!!!


Pizza Calabresa at Güerrin por UncaMikey, en Flickr


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Salú a la barra, ando corto de acertijos por lo que cedo mí turno.

Abrazos.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

mande mande troesma!!!

aca llovio toda la noche...se escucharon unos lindos truenitos de esos que te despiertan de un salto en la madrugada, pero a las 8 paró de llover y ahora hay un sol radiante.

al norte de 18 troesma?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No, al sur. Y si ... cuando allá truena, acá llueve ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

:lol:

nada mas alejado de la realidad troesma!!!

por constituyente será?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Por Constituyente, correctísimo, le digo que no viene el Facón del Cilindro, pero queda usté ... que vendría a ser El puñal de Belgrano ... alguna esquina que se le ocurra ?


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

^ ¿Pablo de María o radio similar? Tengo la noción de haberme refugiado ahí un día de lluvia.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bueno, estaría bien, enmtre Pablo de María y Eduardo Acevedo, su turno Nico, dije SU TURNO NICOOOO, ejem ... digo... su turno Don Nico ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

dele Nico..todavia tiene uno acumulado...


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Esto no es muy ortodoxo


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

si le tengo que decir dónde queda... sería en la cabeza del que hizo el render ... pero digamos que parece el CASMU de 8 de Octubre ...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Que _rupturista_ que está el Nico che... ahora el *Adivina donde está* va a ser el *Adivina donde iría a estar*... jejeje


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

La verdad que es un antes y un después, ya quedamos habilitados a poner cualquier cosa .. :lol::lol:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> La verdad que es un antes y un después, ya quedamos habilitados a poner cualquier cosa .. :lol::lol:


Esta noche en casa les voy a sacar unas fotos a unas pelusas que hay abajo de mi cama, mañana los mato :lol::lol:


.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Wrong!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Colonia y Beisso ...


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Lejos de ahí.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

malvin


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Una avenida Nico? este de Montevideo?


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Avenida, este del centro pero no tanto, no llega a la vieja barriada sin fin.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Al lado de la Médica Uruguaya?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Y sino vamos con Avda Italia...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Frío por los Peñaroles, frío Paso de la Arena/Ruta1


----------



## IFER (Sep 22, 2008)

Hipódromo ?

.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^

Nop.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Montevideo noreste ?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

guenossss diassss, Cacho, a ver si trae al nuevo usuario Secron por el boliche...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Buen dia troesma y a toda a barra! Bueno vere que se puede hacer... Si ud me lo pide.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Digo yo ... vió que los gastos fijos del boliche son altos... hay que traer a todos los borrachines que podamos encontrar... bueno, tamos con la "Agrupación" de Pablito según recuerdo...
Otro viernes en el boliche y en la oficina ... no? yo termino hoy y bastante temprano, tipo las 8 de la noche estoy libre ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Guenas, guenas... no es por el noreste, Don Troesma.

¿A quien le toca el mate?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Y... a mii !!! norte de Montevideo ? lejos del centro?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Va mate...

Norte de Mvd, nop. Lejos del Centro, sep...


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Prado/Belvedere


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^

Nop, pero andás cerca.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Este ?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Capurro??

Buenos dias a la barra...


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Nop, regalo la mercadería, oeste.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Pablito28 said:


>


Traigo...


.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

La Teja


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

La Reina de la Teja???


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

sobre una avenida pablito? antes del Cerro ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

La Teja es correcto, no es sobre una avenida.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenas buenas... che Pablito, otra vez los muchachos 360° y del Bosque quejándose de que los dejaron solos?? Mucho lloriqueo... a ver si les racionamos la grappamiel los fines de semana que se nos ponen sentimentales :lol::lol::lol:


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buen día Don Cachote, Montevideo dentro de los Bvares es correcto.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Pablito28 said:


>


Traigo!!!


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Tatito said:


> Buenas buenas... che Pablito, otra vez los muchachos 360° y del Bosque quejándose de que los dejaron solos?? Mucho lloriqueo... a ver si les racionamos la grappamiel los fines de semana que se nos ponen sentimentales :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> .


Sííí... y pa peor se la agarran con las instalaciones del Boliche...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

opa, opa!! se armó temprano, mire, cumplimos con lo que dijimos, le sacamos el frío a los muchachos de afuera... cómo pasaron el finde? yo con el dia de la madre, que me tuvo atareado el sabado y comiendo buseca el domingo, y en un rato arranco pa lo del tío Chiquito por el segundo round, a mí no me va a arreglar con dos platitos... lo tengo visto ,... barrio costero? no me diga eso Tatito !!! :drunk:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Usté si sabe como sacarse el frío, dos platitos de buseca?? jejeje..

No lo dije, pero precioso ángulo la foto de Pablito, yo no creo haberla visto... Norte de Montevideo?


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

ahhh boliche completo !!! quizas podamos este mes llegar con el alquiler entoces!!!

pablito..no es una construccion muy alta no? digamos un edificio bajo o casa.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Chas gracias por los comentarios muchachada ... Troesma eso sí que es sacarse el frío, pero le faltó decir con que bebida acompañó la buseca...

No es barrio costero y no es por el N de la ciudad... tamos negativos hoy che...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Exacto Don Cachote, un par de pisos nada más...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> ahhh boliche completo !!! *quizas podamos este mes llegar con el alquiler* entoces!!!


Más llanto?? A ver Pablito, sacá la grappamiel, las cebollas y las telenovelas de la tarde, esto es gravísimo :lol::lol::lol:



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

y bueno don tatito...digalo como quiera, acá el troesma me entiende...encima el pobre sufria conmigo por que bueno, si bien disfrutabamos de pizzas y postres, conmigo el adivinar se moria de angustia..:lol:...y la verdad que custa laburo mantener el boliche sin gente...no es joda!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:
Bvar Artigas o inmediaciones de Garibaldi ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Tampoco Troesma, lamentablemente esa que Ud está pensado la demuelen en cualquier momento


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Por el Cordón o la Aguada??


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Aguada es correcto, Tatín.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

sobre avenida? San Martín ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No sobre avenida Troesma, pero en un cruce de calles importantes.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Magallanes?


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Nop Tatín, más cerca de San Martín.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

no será momento de ... una pequeñísima ampliación visual? che, que se sabe de don Alvaro54 ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ya subo una ampliación 

De Don Alvaro ni idea, creo que administra este grupo de FB y ahí dijeron que tenía un problema con la compu:


http://www.facebook.com/cuandopocitos.eraunafiestaalvaropayra


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yo diría Isidoro de María y Marmarajá ... tiene firma Pablito?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Isidoro de María es correcto Troesma, pero no Marmarajá, es Marcelino Sosa. Firma Ud sabe que no le vi, pero después le confirmo bien.

Avanti, es su turno.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ah sisis, estaba con esa duda, lo tenía vichado para sacarle, calificaría para el hilo de proas y esquinas, no Tatito? ya me voy fiajndo en el material que tengo ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

bueno, fijesé, mientras usté la vicha yo voy limpiando los platos y juntando los bancos rotos de ayer...los escondemos atrás de la cortina, le parece?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

A ver a ver... Ta todo en orden por aca? Ejem
Dentro de los bulevares troesma?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

solo como perro malo....voy a aprovechar y tomarme unas "bebidas" que tenia ganas de probar hace tiempo...ya que nadie me ve...jejeje.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

A comer!!!! Hoy hay tortilla española para todos 


madrid-llamita-2011 by burningmax, on Flickr



.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


:applause: :applause:

ya me picaba el bagre...

gracias tato!!! al troesma lo perdimos hoy....aprovechemos y entremosle a las toritillas antes que alguien les sienta el olor..._ :lol:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ :lol::lol:

Vaya picando nomás que creo que esas que hay arriba del mostrador alcanzan justito para usted y yo nomás... 


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

que buenas que estaba....

sabe tatito que ya estoy preparando la parrillita para esta tarde-noche...me parece que lo vamos a disfrutar nosotos nomas...mejor no? jajajaj


Culinária Uruguaia por luismeras, en Flickr


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Opa!!! Arranque si con los preparativos para la noche, que si volvemos a tener suerte como con las tortillas al mediodía, nos podremos repartir esa humilde parrillada entre usté y yo :lol::lol:


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

si si...en un rato hay que preparar un aperitivo...


que tranquilidad que hay...se escucha "chispear la leña"


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

ya va quedando pronto tatito....


Mercado del Puerto por Avodrocc, en Flickr


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Uno entra acá y no puede creer lo que posteamos, solamente esperemos que nadie del exterior se dé cuenta ...
dentro de los bulevares, sí señor ! 
perdonen pero andaba por el centro...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Y bueno troesma, quien no tiene un niño adentro.
Centro?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

centro? mmmnnnno ... y usté , no se peló entuavía ?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

guenassss.... vamos a ayudar con una ampliación, a ver si ahora ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

jejejej...estoy en ese dilema troesma!! :lol:

bueno...que podemos elegir...


NKR_3535 por nikorimages / Photojournalism is not dead!, en Flickr


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

¿No tienen algo más dietético?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Y... las bolas de fraile !!! tiene cambio? Nico, con 25 pirulos te vas a empezar a cuidar? dejate de ...!!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

NicoBolso said:


> ¿No tienen algo más dietético?


si...darse los gustos en la vida, en forma moderada...y luego llevar una vida saludable en cuando a ejercicio fisico.

dos pajaros de un tiro, salud y gustos.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> guenassss.... vamos a ayudar con una ampliación, a ver si ahora ...


 Trayendooo...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

cordon troesma?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

CORREPTO !!!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

norte de 18?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

PERDONE me fui a comprar leña entre otros menesteres ... no, sur de dieciocho.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Guenas... Ejido esq Canelones, ¿puede ser?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Pablito, no, a unas cuantas cuadras de allí ...


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

¿Rivera y Pablo de María?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No, pero realmente cerca...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

guenasss ...


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Buen día!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Opa Nico! bueno después de empezar el día con Pitbull, lo cual le agradezco... viene a rematar la faena de ayer?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Pitbull? No me habla en serio troesma? Jajaja
Buen dia muchachos! Saludos desde “el tren“


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

¿Rodó?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Constituyente?

Si alguien se quiere servir, voy dejando por acá. Ya vengo, voy a la heladera a ver si quedaron algunas _black´s_ para acompañar 


Madrid Tapas by sanfamedia.com, on Flickr


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

una tapa madrileña (que mescolanza!)...pero bueno...algo voy picando y si...espero la bebida, pero en este caso, una rubia!!!


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

A una cuadra de la Plaza Zabala y del Palacio Taranco?

(Solís y 25 de Mayo)


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Acá les dejo el que tenía preparado... Es fácil, y también está dentro de los Bulevares.


----------



## charruchi (Aug 5, 2011)

la agarraste en el aire PP, en realidad es enfrente al Taranco, pero es obvio que la sacaste enseguida!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

18 y Pablo de María ? Don Pepe, le comento que tenemos por costumbre espperar a que quien pone el acertijo diga si es correcto o no, no tiramos el siguiente hasta entonces. Usté que me dice de mi respuesta?


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Gracias a usted charruchi! Me disculpo por adelantarme a la respuesta. De todos modos no fue la intención... y además agradezco el recordarme semejante belleza de construcción.

Y al amigo 360 le contesto que no, que no es 18 y Pablo De María. No está ni por 18 ni por Pablo De María, ni por varias cuadras a la redonda.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Don Pepe, dentro de los bulevares?


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO! (Oct 7, 2004)

Calle San José o Soriano.


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Buen día gente...

No está por San José ni por Soriano. Digamos que está entre los bulevares pero al norte de 18 de Julio.

Si la necesitan más tarde subo una ampliación.


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Bue... ya que pasan las horas y nadie arriesga más nada, les dejo más datos. Está dentro del área encerrada por Bvar Artigas y al norte de 18 de Julio, sobre una avenida y frente a una plaza. Acá vamos con una ampliación:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

guenasss ... barrio centro o cordón ?


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Nop, ni Centro ni Cordón.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Aguada ?


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Nop


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Estoy tentado, porque me dió flor de pie, a darle una pista casi definitiva. Si se lo digo la saca.

PD: A buen entendedor...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Gral Flores o San Martín ?


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Gral. Flores.

Metale Pérez que ese puesto es casi suyo!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Miredon Pp, así a vuelo de pájaro lo único que recuerdo como plaza por General Flores antes de Bulevar Artigas es la de los Mártires de Chicago, lo otro sería la estación Goes, que probablemente sea también una plaza, pero ... que quiere que le diga, lo repito toda la tarde... para mí eso es 18 de Julio entre Pablo de maría y Martín C. MArtínez, con el cartel de la lista 903 y todo ... y el edificio atrás con los cañitos esos que los tengo rejunados... no sé ... usté ta seguro, don Pp? y hasta el cartel de audio y luces a la izquierda ...


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

uruguay360 said:


> Miredon Pp, así a vuelo de pájaro lo único que recuerdo como plaza por General Flores antes de Bulevar Artigas es la de los Mártires de Chicago, lo otro sería la estación Goes, que probablemente sea también una plaza, pero ... que quiere que le diga, lo repito toda la tarde... para mí eso es 18 de Julio entre Pablo de maría y Martín C. MArtínez, con el cartel de la lista 903 y todo ... y el edificio atrás con los cañitos esos que los tengo rejunados... no sé ... usté ta seguro, don Pp? y hasta el cartel de audio y luces a la izquierda ...


No esperaba menos de usted, efectivamente, es 18 y Pablo de María, solo quería saber cuanto estaba seguro y cuanto lo estaban los demás colegas del foro. De todos modos, cuando pueda dese una vuelta por Gral. Flores frente a la ex-Terminal Goes y verá que la "plaza" es espantosa. :lol:

Un saludo grande!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenas buenassssssssssss... quedó vacío el Boliche?? Que lo tiró, domingos eran los de antes, jejeje.

Estimado PP, no se me enoje por lo que le voy a decir, pero si vuelve a hacer lo que hizo en este último acertijo le vamos a tener que _mandar a los muchachos a que le expliquen unas cositas personalmente_ gunz::crazy, jejeje... ¿como va a poner un acertijo de 18 de Julio y después que le dicen Centro/Cordón usted lo va a mandar a Gral. Flores frente a una plaza? :nuts:

Mire que lo vamos a dejar mirando desde la puerta sin poder entrar a jugar, y lo peor de todo, sin poder entrar a comer y a tomar lo que se sirve en este pretigioso Boliche :lol:

Yo que usted lo pienso seriamente 


Troésma no dejó ningùn acertijo para jugar??

Salutes :cheers:


.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Por cierto, vine a festejar mis 10000 posteos pero no queda ni el Percy para tomarse una grappamiel hno:hno:



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ahhhh, los 10.000 !!!! tomesé una grappita mientras preparamos algo para comer! ya me fijo si tengo algo ...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenos dias Troésma!! Gracias por la grappita, nada mejor para arrancar un lunes con fuerza, jeje.

Dele nomás, me acodo en el mostrador a ver si aparece algún otro parroquiano...


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Y... seguro aparece don Cachirulo, veremos si Nico y Pabllito ... a ver que me dice ...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Opa! Primero que decirle donde está le voy a decir que necesita un hidrolavado, jejeje.

Montevideo dentro de los boulevares?


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No le vendría mal, no... dentro de los bulevares,sí . 
Cómo estará Buenos Aires Tatín? no tenés ganas de estar desembarcando y agarrando Córdoba para arriba tranquilazo camino a una cafetería ? se hace la idea?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

wenas!!!!

felices 10000! don tatex!!!

centro?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

buenos aires amanecio con ua niebla muy espesa, de esas que no se ve a 30 metros


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

que me importa!!! camino despacio por Avda Córdoba y ya está !!! :lol::lol:
Centro es correcto Don Cachi .


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenas Cachenquis! Gracias por lo de los 10000, ahora ya soy como quién dice mayor de edad... jejeje.

No es mala la idea Troésma, me llegó el rumor de que si caemos cerca del mediodía hay unas _supermilangas_ que no se pueden dejar de visitar, usté escuchó lo mismo que yo? 

Aguada??


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ahhhh sisisis, lo de las milangas podría ser una leyenda urbana pero nos podríamos resarcir con unas pizzas ... pero apuesto a la super milanga ... es Centro, Tatito...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Ah, no había leído lo de Centro, jeje.

Yo se que por la capital porteña con usté y con un muchacho que vive por ahí y que se ofende si le visitan la ciudad sin avisarle, no me voy a volver con hambre... jejeje

Centro cerca de Andes o Convención??


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

ahhhh noooo, hambre no!!! mire, llevamos el libro de pizzerías y tengo varios piques más ... 
En las cercanías, sí ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Vayan sirviendose nomás, que salieron las calentitas ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Guenas... felicitaciones Tatiño por los 10000 y que sean muchos más 

Hmm Don Troesma, ¿Centro S?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Pablín! no, centro norte.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Calle Mercedes??


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No...pero paralela ...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Paysandú?


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nop ...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Uruguay? 

.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nop ...


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Edificio Pluna, por calle Colonia y frente a la Plaza del Entrevero.


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Tatito said:


> Buenas buenassssssssssss... quedó vacío el Boliche?? Que lo tiró, domingos eran los de antes, jejeje.
> 
> Estimado PP, no se me enoje por lo que le voy a decir, pero si vuelve a hacer lo que hizo en este último acertijo le vamos a tener que _mandar a los muchachos a que le expliquen unas cositas personalmente_ gunz::crazy, jejeje... ¿como va a poner un acertijo de 18 de Julio y después que le dicen Centro/Cordón usted lo va a mandar a Gral. Flores frente a una plaza? :nuts:
> 
> ...


No lo tomo a mal, comprendo perfectamente y le prometo que no se volverá a repetir. Pasa que tenía ganas de tantear un poco... 

Además, a usted también tengo que agradecerle (y muchísimo) un montón de relevamientos fotográficos que disfruté durante todo este tiempo de nuestra bella ciudad de Montevideo. Especialmente, el thread de esquinas y proas.


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Mientras me dan el visto bueno, voy preparando una bien fácil. 

Y mientras voy preparando una bien fácil me gustaría que me sirvieran una grappita, doble!

Acá les pago.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Largue su acertijo nomás Don Pp, que le pegó perfectamente, tal como lo indica esa linda toma que subió ! esperamos lo suyo... buena esa grappita, eh?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

pp schiaffino said:


> No lo tomo a mal, comprendo perfectamente y le prometo que no se volverá a repetir. Pasa que tenía ganas de tantear un poco...
> 
> Además, a usted también tengo que agradecerle (y muchísimo) un montón de relevamientos fotográficos que disfruté durante todo este tiempo de nuestra bella ciudad de Montevideo. Especialmente, el thread de esquinas y proas.


Pero por favor don PP, tampoco para que se nos asuste así, lo de los muchachos era broma (lo dejarlo sin comer y sin tomar no :lol

Gracias por los conceptos, esperamos lo que trae para jugar...

.


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Bueno muchachos, acá traigo mi acertijo... Salú la barra!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

A la flauta! bruto edificio y no me suena de primera... buen aporte Don Pp ... pa´ir limpiando el plato medio rápido, de última es menos que decir " dentro de los bulevares..." Centro Cordón CV ?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Opa... lindo lindo... pero no lo recuerdo tampoco. Me suena a que puede estar en la CV.


.


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Digamos que está en el centro...

Si, definitivamente en el centro.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Andes y Rio Branco??


.


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Tatito said:


> Andes y Rio Branco??
> 
> 
> .


No, ni una ni otra, pero tampoco muy lejos...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Que burro!! Andes y Rio Branco son paralelas y puse "y" :bash::bash:

A ver... es Centro Norte?


.


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Por cierto, Andes y Río Branco no es la esquina del famoso boliche "El Infinito"? XD

Aflojele a la grappamiel Tatito, dele un cacho a la soda.


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Sip, es centro norte.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

pp schiaffino said:


> Por cierto, Andes y Río Branco no es la esquina del famoso boliche "El Infinito"? XD
> 
> Aflojele a la grappamiel Tatito, dele un cacho a la soda.


^^ :lol::lol:

Se está vengando por lo de los muchachos?? :lol::lol:

Convención?


.


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Tatito said:


> ^^ :lol::lol:
> 
> Se está vengando por lo de los muchachos?? :lol::lol:
> 
> ...


De ninguna manera, faltaba más...

Tome, sírvase. 










Estamos a las órdenes. 

PD: Nop, tampoco es Convención.


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Si quiere le doy una pista con esas calles que ya nombró.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Jejeje... ya le dije que el mareo no era por la grappamiel :lol::lol:

A ver, podrá estar por Paysandú??


.


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

No, tampoco está por Paysandú.

Cuando quiera le doy esa pista. Y lo hago extensivo también al amigo 360 que se nos quedó callado... y obviamente también a los demás parroquianos que salen y entran pero siempre andan en la vuelta del boliche.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

pp schiaffino said:


> No, tampoco está por Paysandú.


Ouch, bueno a ver, véngase con esa pista a ver si nos aclara el panorama 


.


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

De Andes, Convención y Río Branco, de la que se encuentra más lejos es de Río Branco.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

pp schiaffino said:


>


Traigooooooo



.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Entonces estamos por Florida o por Ciudadela 


.


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

No, tampoco está por Florida ni por Ciudadela.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Avenida Uruguay??


.


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Nop


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Diríamos que es perpendicular a 18?


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

En este caso no lo diría.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

medio diagonal entonces...


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Tampoco es diagonal.


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Se los digo y pongo otra?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

no no...es parte de juego..


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Diríamos que es la misma 18 ?


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Tampoco es 18.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

digamos que es paralela a 18?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

pa mi este muchacho mas que Schiaffino es Gambetta !! ja


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

uruguay360 said:


> digamos que es paralela a 18?


En este caso podemos decir que es paralela. Sip.


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> pa mi este muchacho mas que Schiaffino es Gambetta !! ja


El mérito todo es del señor edificio... Fijese la balacera que desde hace horas viene contemplando, todas balas que pican cerca, y el tipo sigue ahí, quietito, impertérrito, ileso.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

Cerro Largo casi Florida


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Nop, tampoco está por Cerro Largo.


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Pienso que tal vez alguno de ustedes consideran que el edificio está ubicado en la Ciudad Vieja, pero para mi, al menos hasta donde yo sé, el límite entre la Ciudad Vieja y el Centro (Barrio Sur incluído) es la calle Juncal. Están de acuerdo con eso?

Tómenlo como una pista también.


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Y les dejo otra pista más...

Si en lugar de Juncal fuera (o es) la calle Ciudadela el límite, entonces el edificio está en la CV.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

paralemamente a donde dije antes, tres calles hacia 18


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> paralemamente a donde dije antes, tres calles hacia 18


Mercedes (o Rincón) y Florida?

No, no es ahí.


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Esto último me ha hecho reflexionar sobre el verdadero límite del centro norte con la ciudad vieja. No descarto que el mismo sea la calle Florida y que entonces el edificio en cuestión esté definitivamente ubicado en la CV.

Ya me pegó el bajón...

Con lo lindo que estaba el acertijo y tenía que cagarla de esa manera. :bash:

También es cierto que Tatito tiró la calle Ciudadela como una posibilidad, pero bue... No se.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenos dias... según el INE (Instituto Nacional de Estadística) que es de donde tomámos el parámetro para jugar acá sobre seguro, marca que el límite del Centro con la CV es Florida al Norte y Andes al Sur de 18 de Julio... podés verlo y descargarlo acá.


.


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Tatito said:


> Buenos dias... según el INE (Instituto Nacional de Estadística) que es de donde tomámos el parámetro para jugar acá sobre seguro, marca que el límite del Centro con la CV es Florida al Norte y Andes al Sur de 18 de Julio... podés verlo y descargarlo acá.
> 
> 
> .


Muchas gracias Tatito, otro acertijo que sirvió para desasnarme.. Aunque hacia el sur el límite visual más claro, y más "tangible", sea precisamente la calle Juncal...

Si me permiten quisiera develar donde está el edificio y de ese modo quizás también comprendan mi confusión.

Puede ser?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si usted quiere por mí está bien, y todo bien, es una duda que todos hemos tenido hasta que T>atito nos inició en el uso del mapa de INE, y ahí se acabaron las dudas, son cosas que pasar al comienzo Don Pp


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Muchas gracias por sus palabras amigo 360.

Aprovecho la oportunidad entonces y descuento desde ya que sabrán comprender mi confusión de los límites por culpa de la calle Juncal, y sobre todo por culpa de la maldita puerta de la Ciudadela.


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Igualmente, yo le cedería el turno a Tatito, que de primera tiró Ciudad Vieja, y que sin querer queriendo también tiró la calle más cerca.

PD: Acá dejo una foto más actual.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

pero entonces la foto la saco o Artigas desde el caballo o el PEPE Mujica desde el despacho !


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Noooo... frente a la Plaza Independencia?? Pa!, todos los días me recibo de burro, no hay caso!! Lo que es no reparar en ciertos detalles por creerlos obvios, no??


.


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

jajaja.. Me hicieron cagar de la risa con los comentarios! :lol:

Y no se preocupen que yo tampoco la saqué de primera, ni de segunda ni de tercera... Una vez encontré esa foto en flickr y como decía Montevideo la guardé como si fuera un enigma. Mucho tiempo más tarde, descansando por la Plaza Independencia, tomando sol...

... ....


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es que usté cuando vuelve de Milán, al fin de la temporada anda con tiempo de darle de comer a las palomas ... Tatínez, tiene algo? que será de la vida de Cachirulo? Coooomo anda Milonguero???? cómo llega así, después de rtantos días sin aparecer y no saluda hombre !!! venga un abrazooo!!!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Bueno, a ver si alguno de ustedes conoce a este distinguidísimo (?) señor de apellido francés...








​
.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh !!! la verdá que no ... la casita Alberto ... dentro de los bulevares'


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Tremendo el Alberto, no sabe los champagnes que se manda hacer traer de su _Maisonnette Village_ natal... :lol::lol:

No es dentro de los bulevares... 


.


----------



## pp schiaffino (Oct 5, 2011)

Casa quinta del "noroeste" montevideano?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

No le diría que es una casa quinta, es mas bien una pequeña casita... 

La ubicación puede ser correcta... 


.


----------

